# Silverado? Avalanche? Titan? As A Tv & Mpg



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

OK, I hate to admit this but slid on the ice right before Xmas and waiting to hear if my Durango will be fixed or totalled.* To be prepared, I'm doing my research on a new TV (actually, a pre-used one will be my only choice depending on the settlement). I tow a 21rs. I have studied all towing forums on this site. But now I want to hear from any of you that tow with the above vehicles (the ones I am interested in). I'm not too interested in diesel. And I don't intend to upgrade my Outback for a long time either.

Obviously, the Durango has short wheelbase so all of the above models improve that ratio. I know about rear axel and gvwr. But I want reality here. Do you tow with one of the above and what do you tow? Do you feel safe and have enough power? What kind of mpg do you get without the trailer? (since I have to drive it to work). Give me your strong opinions . . . I'll make up my own mind anyway!









*Slid on an icy bridge deck and the guard rail kept me from the river/creek below. Thanks to God, I just have bruises and a wounded pride!


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

My vote is for the Silverado!

For the best gas mileage the diesel wins out but those cold winters will stop a diesel cold!









TV tow ratings

The biggest decision is what you like! Go drive them all and then make your pick!

Good Luck!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Any of those choices would tow a 21RS nicely.
With 3 teens, the only Silverado I'd look at would be a crewcab model.
I think those same 3 teens may cause you to cross off the Titan.
Hello Avalanche.

BTW: I love my Silverado. gas mileage sucks in a 2500HD, but I'd buy another in a minute.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

I towed my 21 with a tahoe (same running gear as the silverado) and it did fine. I got around 10mpg towing and 16-17 daily driving. I think you will be ok with any of them as far as towing.....


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I really love my Titan.
I traded in a 4wd F-250 in for it and I appreciate the luxury/ turning radius.
It is also hellafast (yes-that is a word-see Nascar dictionary)

The tongue weights are not as heavy a some of the other trucks but i think you are within limits for
the trailer you have (Dodge Owners will correct me if I am Wrong-Just Kidding!)

I have a really nasty entrance to the freeway everyday on my way home and the ability to puch it
like a "bat out of hell" when I need to has kept me out of trouble with the semi's more than once.)

I Really don't think you could go wrong with any of the brands out there!They just don't make crappy Trucks anymore!Pick the features you like best-They are all good!

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Any thoughts on upgrading the Outback in the future? I'd think about that before I bought a TV.


----------



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

Test drive a Titan and you will be sold. And I wouldn't be concerned with having 3 teens. The Titan crew cab has more interior room than any other crew cab in its class. Its backseat is very roomy and you won't have any trouble towing your trailer with it. I tow a 27RSDS without a problem. MPG towing is 9-10 and not towing is 15-16.

Test drive all of the ones you are considering and pick the one that suits you best.


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Actually, I very rarely have "3 teens" with me as one is in college now and the others never want to come along anyway, HA! Maybe I need to update my signature.


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

If I was towing what you're towing, I'd be driving the Titan. I really like that truck, but there is no way it would pull the 5er. My 2500HD does a great job towing, but it really sucks down the gas. Turning radius is much wider, too.

Just my two cents.

Happy camping!
- Roger


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I learned a long time ago to get more than you need and then you have one less thing to worry about all of the time. Get the Silverado 2500 and you'll always have all the TV you need no matter what.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

My 2500 Avalanche does a great job pulling my 27RSDS, so it would have no problem pulling your 21RS. I get about 10 mpg towing, 13-15mpg not towing (OK it's a gas hog, but I love the truck







).

If you look seriously at used Avalanches, I would recommend looking at the 2500s, not the 1500s. The cargo carrying capacity of the 1500s isn't all that high, and it's easy to max it out with tongue wt. from the trailer and camping gear in the back of the truck. The 2500s have about 1,000 pounds more CCC than the 1500s, so with the 2500 you don't have to worry about exceeding the GVWR for your truck before you exceed the tow rating (like you can easily do with the 1500).

The other thing to consider is whether there is any chance there is a 5'er in your future in the next few years. Towing a 5'er is about the only thing the AV can't do.









My 2500 Avalanche does a great job pulling my 27RSDS, so it would have no problem pulling your 21RS. I get about 10 mpg towing, 13-15mpg not towing (OK it's a gas hog, but I love the truck







).

If you look seriously at used Avalanches, I would recommend looking at the 2500s, not the 1500s. The cargo carrying capacity of the 1500s isn't all that high, and it's easy to max it out with tongue wt. from the trailer and camping gear in the back of the truck. The 2500s have about 1,000 pounds more CCC than the 1500s, so with the 2500 you don't have to worry about exceeding the GVWR for your truck before you exceed the tow rating (like you can easily do with the 1500).

The other thing to consider is whether there is any chance there is a 5'er in your future in the next few years. Towing a 5'er is about the only thing the AV can't do.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

What was that are you studdering









I don't need to repeat that becuase you did









2500 Avalanche is a towing beast









Camping Fan its time to upgrade to a 32' we don't match anymore









John


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

S I L V E R A D O


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> What was that are you studdering
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, not sure how that happened.







Must have hit the "backspace" button after posting my reply and then somehow duplicated the reply.











> Camping Fan its time to upgrade to a 32' we don't match anymore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've been feeling a little lonely without an OBer "twin"







Will have to consult the checkbook to see what can be done about that.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm afraid I would have to say either the Avalanche or Silverado. With either a Titan or Tundra for that matter you are stuck with the way Nissan or Toyota wants to make them.

You can get an Avalanche or Silverado just how you want it including a choice of Motors that no other manufacturer can touch. Some how, some way, Chevy's always get better gas mileage then anybody.


----------



## 496silverado (Sep 28, 2006)

My choice is clear.

I upgraded from a 97 chevy 1500 5.0L Ext cab.

I love my 2500HD,and don't really care about gas mileage.









If you want a truck to have the power you need, when you need it in a gas model, the 8.1 is awesome.

You will never lack power.

Gas mileage to and from work is about 9.

Haven't towed the OB far enough to get an accurate figure.( we bought that used this fall, and ran out of time off)

But you really need to get what fits your needs as the others have said.

I bought mine used as well, and would do it again in a heartbeat.









Good luck in your search, everyone here will be really helpful.

My .02

Russ


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Sorry about the mishap, hope the bruise heal quickly.

You really have to consider your current and future needs. The 21rs can be pulled by almost any larger SUV or just about any of the gas pickups. How comfortable with the tow you will be depends on the model you buy. You also need to decide are you going to upgrade the TT in the next 4-6 years (average life of TV).

If you have any intension of purchasing a larger TT or 5'er in the next 4-6 years you want a larger TV.

I towed a 29BHS with my 05 1500CC chevy, it did OK, but I was not happy with the tow. I was going to upgrade to a 1500VMAX from chevy as it had the 6.0L engine and a 4.10 rear with a 10K+ tow rating after 1 year. My DW's only question was can it pull a bigger trailer? the answer in reality was NO.

I went out and bought a 2500HD diesel CC, it is my daily driver. 2 months after I bought the new TV my wife decided she wanted a bigger trailer, which I now own a 5'er and I couldn't be happier. The TV pulls it without a problem, gets good mileage and has plenty of room for everyone.

If I started out from scratch again, even with a smaller TT, I would go for a 3/4 ton vehicle, They have bigger suspension, bigger rears, are are more stable regardless. Comfort levels are the same these days in the interiors and your towing comfort will be greatly enhanced.

This is a none manufactuer related message, check out all vehilces and then purchase what you feel most comfortable with but remember heavy duty is better for towing.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I would choose the Silverado.

But whatever you decide, seriously look at your dealer's remaining 2006 model year inventory. At the GMC dealer by my work they are practically giving them away!

In addition to the factory incentives out there now, the dealers will often sell them well below their invoice cost as they try to hit their year-end sales goals. Simply put, this is the best week of the whole year to buy a new car from a dealer's inventory. Even if it's a 2007 model.

Good luck with your situation, and I'm glad that only your pride was hurt


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

1. The Dodge is over-rated, (Hemi-shmemi!~)








2. The Silverado is Junk








3. The Ford...well...it's a Ford. (didn't they go bankrupt or something?)








4. Nissan Titan is the only way to go. You will look cool, have a great truck, beat everyone in a race, and pick up chicks. What's there to think about??? Get yourself one now at a dealer near you.

PS...I hear there will be extra perks on the forum soon for Titan Owners!









Ok...maybe I'm kidding on the first 3 items...but not the 4th!


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

I have never owned a GM car. But after test driving a 2007 Avalanche, I'm convinced that it is the best vehicle to balance our requirements of daily family use and towing our 26RS 10-12 times a year. Coming from a Toyota Sequoia, I was very surprised at how refined and comfortable the Avalanche is. As the Avalanche is basically a Suburban or Yukon XL from the second seat forward, you will have more back-seat room in an Avalanche than you will in any of the other choices you mentioned. We plan to purchase an Avalanche with the new 6.0L engine and heavy-duty transmission (just now showing up in dealer inventory) in the Spring. Another big selling point - GM has the five year, 100,000 powertain warranty on all its 2007 models.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Just buy a Suburban...you know you want one.


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Dear NDJollyMan -- Hmmm, I never had "pick up chicks" on my list of criteria but . . .

Seriously, thank you all for the input. I just love to get a rousing discussion going, don't you?


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Swanie,

I have both a Titan and 2500 YukonXL. I have towed all over the country with the Titan and it pulls my 28 just fine. I truly love the truck and would probably not consider much else. My Yukon is a top of the line while my Titan is the middle class yet the interior is more refined and better designed in the Nissan. The only other truck I would currently consider is the new Toyota Tundra - but if looking for pre-owned this is not an option. Four kids, thousands of miles - no complaints. If you have specific questions PM me.

Jared


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi Swanie,

I'm going to have to go Titan on this (Big surprise, eh?). With the Outback you are pulling, any of the choices would do just fine in pretty much any situation. I will not spend time trashing the others, but talk about the Titan, which I actually have two years of driving/towing experience with...

GOBS OF POWER: The Titan is a brute! With the 5-speed automatic, traction control and all, the Big T is unstoppable.

REFINEMENT: All I can say is drive each of them and imagine yourself living with each. For everyday driving the Titan is a wonderful place to spend time. Very comfortable.

ROOM: Lot's of large bodies (Teenagers), no problem! Short of the Dodge MegaCab, the rear of the Titan crew cab is as big as they get. Lots of leg room, and the rear seat is actually built to the same comfort standards as those in the front.

EQUIPMENT: It's true, the Titan does not offer the big option lists that the others do, but Nissan did a lot of work listening to the buying public, and put together some great packages, one of which will be perfect for probably 95% of the people out there. Once again... Drive one!

TOWING PROWESS: I pull a 28RS-DS in and around the challenging environment of the Pacific Northwest, and there is not another vehicle out there that can sanely do a better job. I don't care what it burns!

MILEAGE: Well, you kind of got me on this one, although I do have something of a heavy right foot. I get a Consistent 8.0-8.5MPG towing, and 14.5-16.5MPG in everyday use. You should get better towing with your smaller Outback, and I would check with Jolly for daily MPG, as his environment to closer to what you live in than mine.

BUILT IN THE USofA: That's right, unlike some manufacturers that are outsourcing American jobs to Canada, Mexico and who knows where else, Nissan is outsourcing Japanese jobs to the U.S.! True, Nissan is a foreign owned company, but as it is publicly held it's real ownership is global. Just like Ford, Chevy and all the rest. If on the other hand, it is the American worker you want to support, the Titan is a great choice!

All I can really suggest Swanie, is drive them all! I'm sure the best choice will be crystal clear!

Have fun shopping!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Hick24/7 (Nov 17, 2006)

PDX Doug has been drinking a few to many if he thinks the Titan can out pull anything on the road. 
Not sure how his little Titan could even come close to out powering my dodge cummins truck but I will gladly meet somewhere and have a pull off if he would like. I still get as good if not better mileage than the Tiny Titan. Stay away from the low powered, gas hog Titan.








want to compete?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

CLARIFICATION:

For those of you not in on the joke, 'Hick' is a co-worker of mine, that would just love to yank my chain.
Sorry Big Guy!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

PDXDoug wrote: TOWING PROWESS: I pull a 28RS-DS in and around the challenging environment of the Pacific Northwest, and there is not another vehicle out there that can sanely do a better job. I don't care what it burns!



Hick24/7 said:


> PDX Doug has been drinking a few to many if he thinks the Titan can out pull anything on the road.
> Not sure how his little Titan could even come close to out powering my dodge cummins truck but I will gladly meet somewhere and have a pull off if he would like. I still get as good if not better mileage than the Tiny Titan. Stay away from the low powered, gas hog Titan.
> 
> 
> ...


Yo Hick! Doug never said his Titan could outpull your Dodge. He said, it can sanely do a better job...
Here is the definition of sanely:

Sanely: With good sense or in a reasonable and intellegent manner. "acted quite reasonably"

Do you understand now? 
If not, basically what I'm telling you is, my 1000 cubic inch Caterpillar in my Kenworth will make your itty bitty dodge cummins wimper. In better words, my semi truck will outpull your tiny dodge..... Stay away from Dodge Cummins. Just go buy yourself a semi truck... They can outpull a tiny cummins.
Care to compete?

It kinda irritates me when people take words and jumble them into something they are not....









Carey


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hick24/7 said:


> Not sure how his little Titan could even come close to out powering my dodge cummins truck but I will gladly meet somewhere and have a pull off if he would like. I still get as good if not better mileage than the Tiny Titan. Stay away from the low powered, gas hog Titan.


Actually...I get better MPG while I'm dragging a 'large' Dodge Cummins out of the ditch in the winter. Traction control is a wonderful thing.









This is all a joke...right???









Realistically...if I wasn't just a poor firefighter...I'd have one of EVERY truck!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That does it...Doug and I are going to have a drag race at the next rally.

Titan vs Suburan.









Who wants in on the betting?


----------



## Cajuncountry (Jan 4, 2007)

I am pretty new to this due to the fact that I just bought my used toyhauler(Sorry not a outback, could not convice the DW into an outback) three months ago, however after reading these replies I had to chime in. I have a Titan without the big tow package and as far as towing it tows wonderful. As far as traction make sure you ge the traction control, I do not have this and have been stuck twice watching a 2500HD pull me out. If you ever want a fifth wheel forget about the Titan. I currenty have a K-Z Sportsman Coyote 22-C that weighs 4,000. Will be looking soon into a new trailer(bigger) and new truck do to the safety issues. If you are staying with the current Outback do not hesitate on the Titan. The best all around truck.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Okay, guys!! I KNEW this link was bound to start a guy-war!!







If a lady may insert some advice here, ALL of the vehicles he's considering will do the job. Go look, consider the stats on them, consult with Consumers Reports (truck issue is available at library, if not current, or online). Bottom line? Buy what drives and handles the best to you and what you can get the best deal on. 
Happy hunting!!
Darlene


----------



## bridge bandit (Apr 29, 2006)

Swanie
I to like the Nissan but the problem I faced was cost. You mentioned you want a pre-owned vehicle. Are you going to find a used Titan in the price range you are looking at - usually you can get a domestic at a cheaper price that can do the job fot you.


----------



## Hick24/7 (Nov 17, 2006)

Co Worker ?? PDXdoug

Wow I was not aware we were so close

What do you do? Seems you have alot of time to spend on this website to have a job

My point was that the dodge can and will do a better job that the Titan 
Better mileage
more power
longer life

my 2 cents


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> That does it...Doug and I are going to have a drag race at the next rally.
> 
> Titan vs Suburan.
> 
> ...


My wife and I do that already.

I make her carry the kids. That slows her down.


----------



## lafpd04 (Jan 4, 2007)

I tow a 28 footer with a dry weight of 5600 lbs with my Chevy Silverado with the small (4.8 liter) V8. And it tows great. The only problem that I do have with it is that it squats a little more than I'd like. So, to correct that problem, I plan on installing air bags on the rear suspension. Good luck!!


----------

